
Pragmatic Parsing in Common Lisp - pchristensen
http://www.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/Prag-Parse.html
======
akkartik
Thanks for the pointer; I submitted it to the arc forum as well:

<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=15177>

Lower volume but better odds of conversation about certain topics.

